# holding paw up



## ZeusofBillyJo (Feb 9, 2006)

hey everyone, 

Electra does a weird thing and I want to know why she would do this. When she is sitting or standing and waiting for something she would hold her paw up. Much like a hunting dog would. Does anyone know why they do this? None of the other dogs or dogs I know do this.

Let me know

Thanks, 

Mike


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

I haven't the slightest idea myself. My other dog holds his paw up like that sometimes though.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog does the paw thing also. not a lot but enough to know he does it. my dog gives me his paw a lot. if i'm on the sofa he'll give me a paw. when he gives me one sometimes i say "the other one" and he switches paws. when i'm on the computer he'll walk over and give me both paws. he gives one paw then the other. now i have both paws on my leg.


----------



## mastercabman (Jun 11, 2007)

He is just trying to give you hight 5!!!!


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

My dog does this when told to sit and she really does not want to sit. Like when I throw a ball and have her sit and stay until I tell her to go get it. I think it's just body language that says, "I'm ready to go but I have to wait".


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DanoMy dog does this when told to sit and she really does not want to sit. Like when I throw a ball and have her sit and stay until I tell her to go get it. I think it's just body language that says, "I'm ready to go but I have to wait".


Oh yeah Cookies does that too.
Me: "Cookie, sit."
Cookie: *gives paw.*
Me: "no, sit"
Cookie: *sits*
The lazy girl.









And of course ever since I taught her the "which one?" trick, she'll try to paw at my hands when they have a treat in them.


----------



## ZeusofBillyJo (Feb 9, 2006)

Good to know...any other suggestions?


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm not entirely sure why some do this, but you are not alone! My girl did this the first day she came home at 10 weeks









From there on it was really easy to teach her to give paw. And now she gives her paw when asked (she does 'and the other paw' too







) and she'll put her paw up to ask for things, like when she needs to go out. She also uses it to her advantage a lot too. She'll wake me up in the morning and go over to her lead and put her paw up


----------



## Dohhhhh (May 1, 2006)

Along time ago, and elderly trainer told me it was another way to show submission. The dog's way of saying "Ok mom/dad if that's what you want, I really dont wanna but I will."


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Morgan does it when she's watching something (like a squirrel), just like a hunting dog. It's like she was walking then saw something and froze in mid step - it's funny - and no she does not give paw. DDH tried to teach her but she doesn't do parlor tricks







they might be beneath her.


----------

